# the humble chevron....



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

got bored again waiting on parts for another build,so stripped my 15-30 all glass for sighting cobes and got to it...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you 'all are too nice!! thanx again


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Love the wrap on this rod. Jealous of all people who can do such nice wraps.


----------

